# Anonymous thinks that Nasa is about to reveal the existence of extraterrestrials



## Dalia (Jun 30, 2017)

Bonjour,
De Dan Author - Posted on June 27, 2017 at 9:10 am in Insolite

This is something that comes up regularly on the Internet: the existence of extraterrestrials and the announcement of the publication of evidence that there is indeed an intelligent life somewhere above our heads. This time it is the famous group of hackers Anonymous who has just published a video in which they affirm that the Nasa would be about to reveal to the world the discovery of an extraterrestrial intelligent life form








In this video, the group Anonymous Global takes the floor to unfold a long argument to prove that the American space agency is about to make a revelation to the rest of the world. For about ten minutes, a pirate with the famous mask of Guy Fawkes, is based on the words of a spokesman of the Nasa. The latter, Thomas Zurbuchen, declared last April during the committee "advancing in the search for life," that taking into consideration all the different activities and missions that focus on the search for an extraterrestrial life form , We are about to make one of the most profound and unprecedented discoveries in history. "Moreover, it is an idea that is supported by the physicist Stephen Hawking since there is not so For a long time, he said he was "more convinced than ever that we are not alone."

The video is also based on UFO videos seen around the world as well as on the discovery of new exoplanets of which 10 out of 219 would be habitable. These different elements put together end-to-end would prove, for the Anonymous, that the Nasa would be about to declare that "the aliens arrive", as they indicate on their site.




The Anonymous Global channel, which has 93,000 registered users, has already been seen more than 1.7 million times and has also been shared on the Facebook page Anonew.co, which has more than eight million subscribers.


A slightly light argument
Except that problem, Anonymous is a philosophy, a concept. Everyone can be Anonymous. Therefore, not obvious to disentangle the true from the false! And considering the "evidence" brought in this video, the file is not concrete! For its part, NASA has clearly denied this information by stating that no announcement will be made.

Well, if Stephen Hawking is convinced that extraterrestrial life exists somewhere beyond our heads, it is that one day or the other, we will eventually see them land these little green men!
Anonymous pense que la Nasa est sur le point de révéler l'existence des extraterrestres


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 30, 2017)

NASA gonna *out* Obama????


----------



## Dalia (Jun 30, 2017)

This new information has passed on several places (web) and medias Tv France, France RTL info, France 24, TF1 ... etc.
Let's wait, if it is true we can welcome the green men maybe soon.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 1, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> NASA gonna *out* Obama????





Hey....is that a 'birther' comment???????


----------

